# Sherwin Williams EcoSelect?



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking for some reviews/opinions on it? (all sheens). Looking into it for new construction for walls and ceilings only.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I've never used it. Why not CHB on the ceiling and promar 200 on the walls? They are both work horses and are pretty affordable.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

We usually use the promar 200 zero voc line in NC. However this builder gets a ridiculous bulk rate discount on this particular paint I think $14/gal and superpaint semi for under $30. Keeps our sqft price where they are comfortable and allows us to make a nice little profit. Just wanted to make sure there are no serious problems with the paint.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Promar200 isn't what it use to be. I hope it's discontinued.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

luap2011 said:


> Looking for some reviews/opinions on it? (all sheens). Looking into it for new construction for walls and ceilings only.


It's actually a combination of two BM products. Eco-Spec and Regal Select. 

Never heard of it, sorry.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Supposedly a NC guy around here gets Sw Sher-scrub for $8/gal. Then again he's knocking down a lotta houses per month.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I've used both EcoSelect & Builders Solution from SW with good results. Be sure to strain if spraying.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

MKap said:


> Promar200 isn't what it use to be. I hope it's discontinued.


I have to say I disagree with you strongly. I had serious issues with hat banding using the original Pro-Mar 200 formula in taupes and beiges. I have had no such sheen issues since the zero VOC formula was introduced and still get the same great coverage and value that made me use Pro-Mar 200 in the first place.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'll have to agree with discontinuing the regular promar 200, the zero voc blows it out of the water. Better hide, and to me feels like it covers more sqft. To us its a no brainers when we can get the zero voc for the price of promar 400. 

Any comparisons to other paints how the ecoselect rolls on and brushes LA Painter? I can't really argue for the price that this company gets this paint. Its a huge influx of work for us and along with another booming builder in our area we are looking to expand our company from a father & son operation. Things are looking up.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

200 zero baby! 

Eat your heart out Murajersy


----------



## PurdyXL (Mar 21, 2013)

200 and 400 regular will soon be discontinued. You Will only be able to get 0voc.


----------



## bskerley (Apr 15, 2011)

Any of you tried 200 zero on Level five with any of the sheens? Good luck. 1/4 nap and you will still see issues with striping due to the nap. IMHO Sh*t sucks.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

bskerley said:


> Any of you tried 200 zero on Level five with any of the sheens? Good luck. 1/4 nap and you will still see issues with striping due to the nap. IMHO Sh*t sucks.


I wouldn't use it on level 5. You going that hq why not go up a notch.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Like everything pm200 has its place. I usually use it on rental repaints, wouldn't even consider it for level 5. :no:


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Never used it, but heard that it is a descent product. Good Luck!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

My rep. told me that eco-select is basically a rebranded pro mar 400, but at a cheaper price to help compete. Looks like their trying to get more products in under the $20/gal level to compete. 

I'm planning on using it on a new construction project pretty soon, about a month from now roughly, i'll let you all know how it goes. Approx: 2,300 sqft


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

woodcoyote said:


> My rep. told me that eco-select is basically a rebranded pro mar 400, but at a cheaper price to help compete. Looks like their trying to get more products in under the $20/gal level to compete.
> 
> I'm planning on using it on a new construction project pretty soon, about a month from now roughly, i'll let you all know how it goes. Approx: 2,300 sqft


Just used it today on new construction(Flat white), when picking it up the paint rep said it was essentially eco friendly masterhide. We sprayed corners, closets, and first coat on ceilings. Rolled a coat on the walls, and rolled second coat on the ceilings. Used a little under 25 gallons for a 1590 sqft house.

It sprayed out nicely for us, but I highly recommend straining it. Spotted lots of chunks while we were straining it. It rolled out pretty nice too; its a little watery but there was very little splatter from the roller. Sort of reminded me of how promar 400, but had better coverage than the 400 with one coat. Everything dried out to a true flat finish, no sheen at all. Overall I'd have to say its a pretty nice paint for the price point, I'll reserve final judgement until we put a color on the walls when we go back to finish.


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Picture of the first coat so you guys can see the coverage. One coat sprayed on ceilings and corners, one coat rolled on walls.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks pretty good.I'm gonna give it a try soon.


----------

